# C.J. June 1



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

New month, new thread for C.J. I was out this morning with a guy that works for me. We pulled 5 Walleyes from 16 - 20 plus five 9 - 11 inch Crappies and several teeny, tiny White Bass and Perch. The Walleye bite is picking up some but that wind yesterday stirred the water and lowered the temp. Almost everyone that knows what they are doing got at least a few today. Got another 5 last Thursday with eyeguy. I know of a couple of very big Walleyes caught in the past week but I'll leave those stories for others because one of them was caught by an OGF'r.

I'll be out again in the morning.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Think I saw you out there. Gave you thumbs up as you pulled in a nice looking eye. Guess I don't know what I am doing, ended up w/ 1 small
crappie trolling. Too windy for my boat to jig. Believe there was a tournament going on any idea how the winners did?


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

There was a tourney yesterday with only 10 boat entered. Jimmy Berdette won
1st with 9.5 lbs and big fish that went 3.78 with 4 fish. 2nd was ? with 5.58 lbs 4 fish, and Jon Mahar and myself took 3rd with 3.92lbs. for the 2nd year in a a row. We caught quite a few fish but were short...using(Jigs). My partner was pre-fishing on Thurs and caught 12-14 good keeper fish along with a 10 lb. 30+ eye... man what a fish! Then came the storms....We all know what that does to the bite! 
I havent been posting much because of the tourney, but the fish have been on fire till the storms came.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Mike, did you get your fish early in the am???

Gary


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

This was one of those that only happen every few years. I started "slow" with two 17's and a 15. Moved and found nothing. Moved again and landed in a bonfire. Caught one keeper after another for an hour. Ended up netting 10 keepers. Another 6 or so came unbuttoned. One of those felt real big... Missed I don't know how many bites. All on a pink jig - 1/8 or 1/16. I kept a few for dinner along with some Crappies and big Bluegills (wife likes those)

I will warn you that these fish were not biting hard even though they were very active. If you are not used to the unique Walleye tap or that sixth sense that tells you something is going on down there you are going to miss a lot of these fish. It's my very favorite kind of bite where the hit is light but the fight is good. I ran out of crawlers, which never happens to me or I might still be out there. I'm a happy camper today.

cj - we caught fish early, middle and late yesterday. There's just no telling. I had three fish by 7:30 today then nothing until I found that hot bite at around 10:15.

Now it's going to storm for several days and that will likely screw things up. I'm going to Erie on Thursday so I'll miss this weekend. I'll be back out soon.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I generally don't keep 'gills this big but he hammered a 1/16 oz jig so deep that there was no retrieving it. I get several 9" F.O.'s each year but this one is even bigger.

MC


----------



## HuberCatman (May 1, 2008)

Where are some decent spots to drop in a line from shore? I've looked at the maps and maps.live.com on the satellite images. Some areas that I'm curious about are:

- Robert Eastman Road along the dam. Are you able to park and walk down the wall? (hard to tell from the satellite images) 
- The dropoff between the beach and the boat ramps.
- Walking along the shorline from the boat ramps to the marina.
- The dikes at the marina and the dock areas of the marina.
- I guess there are some artificial covers along the shorline north of the campgrounds but I couldn't see any paths leading down from the road.
- Is there shore access to the northern islands area? I've heard that the catfish kill it up there. The map shows a road going off of Grant but I didn't see it in the satellite img. And it looks as if there is a parking lot behind the homes off of catawba.
- And lastly the last spot I was eyeing from afar is over by the spillway. Near the Army Corps center.


Also, anyone know if they rent boats and what the prices are? I'm po' boy so I don't have a boat of my own but I've got a tremendous itchy fishing finger to go to CJ. I've never been there before so I'm trying to get an idea of where to fish it from.

Thanks!

And it looks like everyone is killing it out there! Good fishin guys.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

- Robert Eastman Road along the dam. Are you able to park and walk down the wall? (hard to tell from the satellite images) 

YES

- The dropoff between the beach and the boat ramps.

YES

- Walking along the shorline from the boat ramps to the marina.

Not so much - it's heavily wooded - you can make it to a few spots along there but I wouldn't want to try to get a fishing rod through some of it.

- The dikes at the marina and the dock areas of the marina.

YES but no fishing off the docks.

- I guess there are some artificial covers along the shorline north of the campgrounds but I couldn't see any paths leading down from the road.

Don't know this one but probably. In any event it will be hard to effectively reach those telephone poles from the shore. They're further out than you might think.

- Is there shore access to the northern islands area? I've heard that the catfish kill it up there. The map shows a road going off of Grant but I didn't see it in the satellite img. And it looks as if there is a parking lot behind the homes off of catawba.

You can get to the shore off Grant and in New Moorefield where there is a parking lot. The islands are out there so bring your heavy artillery. I've never really explored it but I know people do it.

- And lastly the last spot I was eyeing from afar is over by the spillway. Near the Army Corps center.

Yes, you can get to most of the spillway.

There is no boat rental these days. I think they stopped that five years ago or more. It's too bad because it's a tough lake to fish from shore.

Good Luck,

MC


----------



## HuberCatman (May 1, 2008)

Awesome! Thank you for your help on that!

I'll have to try my throwing arm in the northern part. With some of my catfish rigs I have setup I can cast maybe a few hundred feet away. I never measured it so I'm not sure.

In those spots are the best bets cats, 'gills, and crappie I take it? From what I've read the bass and 'eyes usually hit on trolled lures.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I fished cj last Fri and today, Mon, and had a blast catching crappie. I took my 10 year old boy today and he was catching nice crappie all day long. I was happy to see that because he is just now beginning to show an interest in fishing. I probably caught over three dozen crappie on each trip with the biggest being a 15 incher. Had another that was about 14. I did catch a keeper walleye while crappie fishing today. All in all, cj has been very enjoyable the past two trips. I guess I should have been putting some time in walleye fishing after reading these reports. By the way, the crappie haven't spawn yet. The fish still have their eggs. Water temperature was 66 today.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

The big cats tend to be in the North end at least this time of year. 5 to 7 pound Channels are common and the rare big Blue and Flattie will also sometimes make your day interesting. You can find Crappie, Bluegill, White Bass and Cats in most of the other places. There are also MONSTER Carp in that lake if you are interested. I've personally seen three-footers and almost no one fishes for them.

There are several Bass guys who pound the shoreline with Spinners, worms and cranks. There are Largemouth and Smallies in there. Walleye guys either troll or jig. It's sort of funny but a number of guys refuse to do both. I like jigging best by far but occasionally troll if nothing is happening. Right now the jig bite is hot and almost nothing is happening for trollers, at least the ones I saw this morning.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## HuberCatman (May 1, 2008)

Has anyone noticed a significant difference in lure colors? Are darker colors better in these waters or would a lighter color work? Or is it just one of those try it and see kind of things?


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I can vouch for the lack of success trolling, nothing in three trips.

Blueboat....Thanks for the detailed info on the jig bite, going to have to force myself to try jigging more often. Lets hope these storms coming in this week don't play havoc with the lake conditions.

Tight lines !


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Whats the lake look like?
Are the crappie still hitting at the marina?
Thanks!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

When you guys use jigs do you anchor down or just kinda drift?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Most of us try to avoid anchoring if at all possible. We normally set a marker buoy and use the trolling motor to stay oriented toward it. My boat is not great in the wind so I do have to drop the rock if it gets up around 15 mph.

See you out there - tomorrow!

MC


----------



## Mikeo74 (May 22, 2008)

I'm sorry, but what and where is CJ?


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Clarence J. Brown Reservoir (AKA CJ Brown). A lake fed by Buck Creek on the northeast side of Springfield. Home of Buck Creek State Park.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Good morning... Lots of fish caught but the wind was a royal pain. I saw fish caught trolling, drifting harnesses, jigging, casting spinners... But, the bite was still light. I pulled 5 keepers and 3 cigars. One more keeper came unbuttoned about 2/3 up. It happens. Biggest was a 19 today. Released all but one which I gave away to a buddy.

More pleasure boaters turned out today to gum up the boat ramp. I won't go into that.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Plan on being out on the water in the AM. Hopefully can give a good report as you have blueboat!

BMF


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

BlueBoat98 said:


> Good morning... Lot's of fish caught but the wind was a royal pain. I saw fish caught trolling, drifting harnesses, jigging, casting spinners... But, the bite was still light. I pulled 5 keepers and 3 cigars. One more keeper came unbuttoned about 2/3 up. It happens. Biggest was a 19 today. Released all but one which I gave away to a buddy.
> 
> More pleasure boaters turned out today to gum up the boat ramp. I won't go into that.
> 
> ...



I was out pleasure boating/fishing I saw you had about a crowd of 10 around you and it was tight!!!!! I imagine from all of the people out there no fish could have gotten away. There was also a tight pack off the point. I have a report I'll post later.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I knew after being down 2 weeks ago some crappie would still be biting... but I wanted to take my boat out so here I am 8 o'clock pullin the cord to start the motor-RIP! there goes that cord so I go old fashioned and wrap the fly wheel. I get out to the creek channel way off the point and start to troll its nice and calm a few guys are out. Then..... about 15 mins into the trip I get an 11in. crappie I'm thinking its going to be a good day-NOT. The wind kicks up and everyone is rushing to shore while I'm wrapin the damn cord around the flywheel and tryin to get it started... I do but it was a long ride in. I get back to the marina and start to fish for crappie. I pulled five really fast only 2 keepers on a jig-n-minno. I even got a double. Then I started to move around... I found some hot spots and began to get quite a few. I caught about 50+ but only kept 33. I left a 2 o'clock with the rain. (Even got a lil help from mamatina )








After doing some work at home my uncle and family wanted to get into some we went back to the same areas and got 21 more crappies and 2 nice gills. Threw back over 20.








It was so good I had to come back I got there pretty early but I had to dust the rust off till I got a few. It took some time but I ended up with 15 more with this being average size.








After the morning crappie fishing I got to do some pleasure boating and some fishing. We fished some coves on the west side and I got 15 more that were big enough to keep and I threw them back also. It was a great weekend for the most part and the fish couldn't have cooperated much more. I met up with some friends one being FHK06 and met some guys that helped me with the catching Randy and Larry. Hope to be down soon again for some awesome fishing!!!!


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

We also headed out on Sunday got a mixed bag of fish. Bass fished first thing in the AM and landed 2 really good LM bass 2 lb+ and a nice smallie all on cranks. Then tried our hand at some eyes for the first time in CJ. Saw people catching them like crazy and we did manage 3 eyes on jigs and crawlers also some pretty big crappie and a white bass to throw in (all released). Thought I saw BlueBoat leaving right as we pulled up about 11:00 or so (thanks for the tips). Then the wind came and blew us off the water. Found a spot next to the dam that wasn't as windy and managed a few crappies on tube jigs but the pleasure boaters out in FULL FORCE plus it was hotter than hell. All in all a good day and it was cool getting a few eyes and not having to drive to Erie to get them.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

I was out last night and put 4 in the box. Caught 3 that went 17 (triplets) and a 23 all on the road bed w/ jig and crawler. Saw another regular and he had 6 in the box. It was a tough bite last night, missed alot... fish were hitting very light. Gonna give it a shot this eve.if the weather permits


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

We were on the lake last nite and fished entirely on the North end. We picked up 5 (between 17 and 18 inches) from 7:30 to 8:15 pm then it died till about 9:15, then we picked up 4 more (same size). We fished water between 
5.5 feet and 9.5 feet If we missed em on the Jig and crawler we would drop a Vib-e down and they would absolutely hammer it. My favorite one looks like somone took a grinder to it These fish are packing on a ton of belly fat. We used to see that regularly before they drew the lake down for the new ramps.
I think the lake is gonna be hot for awhile. there are phenominal numbers of 14 inchers along with alot of 16 to 18 inchers this year. Good times.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Good job Pete, I talked to Jon last night and he said he saw you at the ramp.
We have tried the noth end a couple of times lately with no luck. The roadbed has been on fire though.. Our bite died around 9:00 also


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I ended up by the gravel pit last night also. We kept 6 from 15 to 17 inches. Really tough bite, some felt like a vacume trying to suck the jig. Started fooling around with a gulp alive minnow. Caught one small walleye, it hit about 3 ft under as I was pulling it out to make another cast. Also caught a crappie dead stick, that was a suprise. Fish kept working the bait dead stick but I could not hook them. After about 45 min, they finally took the minnow. I have never had any confidence in artifical minnows but maby I'll try them some more.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Fshman_165,

I've noticed what good shape the fish are in too. One of the 20" fish that I gave my partner on June 1 weighed in at over 3.7 pounds according to him. That translates to a chubby Walleye that is nearly a pound over "normal." I'm feeling good about the quality of fish this year after the down years since they pulled the plug in '05. I hope we can sustain it for years to come.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Best evening yet! Fished with Hot-n-tot tonight we ended with 8 total. Big fish was another 23, had another that went close to 20 a couple that were close to 18..We noticed that the fish were a lot more active going to the netstripping line like crazy. Defiantly some HEALTY fish this year for sure!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Had a good day today. Tried three spots in the north end in the morning. Finally found some on the roadbed just off the campground in 11 to 13 ft. Got to the gravel pit around 1pm and picked up some more there, then moved up that roadbed toward the campground about 3pm and found some more. We ended up with 11 eyes from 15 to 19 inches and probably threw another 15 back. They seemed to be biting a little harder than they were on wednesday but we still missed quite a few.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Had a great day also. Had my 1 man limit by 7:45 and caught 13-14 keepers. My buddy overslept soooo.. I was culling fish all morning and finally left around noon. I noticed as well that the fish hit like they meant it. Nothing of any size today 3 that were over 18. Probably see ya on the lake in the am.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

6/14 Pulled 11 in 2 1/2 hrs between 1:30 and 4, twice I had a double going on, mostly small fish with one at 20 in. I fished 9-16 ft. water. Like eyeguy said, they were hitting hard. Fish have absolutely gorgeous color to them, very healthy looking.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I was on the water to see the sun come up. I always like that. Water temp is into the upeer 70's. Had a 22 1/2 in the boat before 6:30 and I thought "here we go..." Then it got real quiet. When I pulled two small kitties it was time to move. Out in the middle it started slow then I found 4 more keepers and maybe 1/2 dozen short fish from about 13 - 15. One regular boat out there said they had a two man limit before 8:00. The wind shifted and it seemed to shut them down. I went back in closer and filled my ticket with a 17" Several fish were caught today but it was certainly slower than the past week. 

The fish were back to their light-biting habits and I missed quite a few. The Perch are also now biting like crazy and are hard on the nightcrawler supply. I was running low so went to a Gulp "ALIVE" sandworm. I had a couple of good hits on them and actually had a couple taken off the hook. But, the only thing I caught on Gulp was one small Crappie. Strange things happen...

I think I'm grounded until Friday now.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

I got out on the lake and visited a favorite spot up north. Started fishing at 7:10 filled my ticket by 7:40. Nothing huge, all 16 and 17 inchers. They quit hitting about 8:30 and I had to be off the lake about 9ish. Stopped by the community hole (roadbed) on the way out and popped a 26incher. Not a bad day. The fish on the first spot were crushing the jig. The bite has been unreal for the  last 3 weeks.


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

What type or types of baits are common for walleye at CJ? Do you bounce jigs off the bottom while drifting. Or do you drift wworm harnesses. Can you troll crank baits? any info would help.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

all the above


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You guys are making me go crazy!!!!
I hope I can get down this weekend!!!!
GRRRRR lol good job out there


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Boo, Hoo, we all feel sorry for you up there on Lake Erie... 

Hang in there dude, these fish will be around for a while.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

BlueBoat98 said:


> Boo, Hoo, we all feel sorry for you up there on Lake Erie...
> 
> Hang in there dude, these fish will be around for a while.
> 
> ...


Only for most of the year 

Lately the fish haven't had time to school up with this weather and they're pretty hard to find on that lake 

It's been though but at least you never get skunked and always fun...
thanks for the encouragement 

I also broke my pull cord on my boat so I hope I can get it fixed fast
ANYONE KNOW A PLACE TO GET THAT FIXED??????^^^^^

BTW where are the pix guys


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Ok-I hope my motor is fixed by Sat. so when you guys jig do you use the tails
or do you do it like this??
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=29879


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

No tails used!


----------

